# What to put in Nesting Boxes??



## LadyLee (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello :0) I was wondering if I could get some suggestions for what to use inside for them to lay on? Husband's Almost done with our 1st Coop So Excited!!! Thanks for All Responces


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

I use grit from the local produce store. I don't use straw or hay anymore because it encouraged mites to move in. What do other people use?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I use hay, wood shavings, leaves...just anything I may have on hand. They seem to like hay better but the nest boxes seem to stay cleaner with the wood shavings or leaves.

Currently I have a mix of leaves, cedar shavings, pine shavings and a little hay..but not much.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I use straw or wood shaving, whatever bedding I ended up buying at the time.


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I use shavings and straw too. Not hay anymore, as one of my girls ate it and ended up with a crop impaction. X


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I use shavings as well there cheap and easy to clean.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

I use a mixture of pine needles and timothy hay and I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## LadyLee (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank You for all the input I chose wood chips I will see how that goes :0)


----------

